
KDE bug 355892: Missing suspend/hibernate with UPower 0.99.3 and Devuan - vezzy-fnord
https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355892
======
JdeBP
... which was then Slashdotted via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10633070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10633070)
.

